# Is a wheel alignment needed after a bearing replacement?



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello.
Just got back from my favorite Nissan dealership. Another rear rightside bearing is fried. It's less then 1 year old which means it's guaranteed. What bugs me is the lady says an alignment is needed whenever a bearing is changed, which is another 75$ to the bill. Is this really necessary? 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the alignment was correct prior to bearing failure, then no alignment is needed after bearing replacement.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Rogo is correct, wheel bearing replacement does not require you to adjust the tie rod end. I had one done on my mazda and they were adament that it does not need to be done.


----------

